# Another concrete driveway stain.



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

This one came out pretty good, so I figured I'd post it. Hopefully we get to do a lot more staining, I really like to do that stuff. 


*Prep work:




























































*Etch and clean clean clean.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*Coloring:




















































*


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*The Finish:














































*


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks freaking awesome.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> That looks freaking awesome.


Thanks. Took us 3 days. Came out pretty good.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

That's a good lookin driveway right there! What'd you use? H & C Acid infusion stain?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> That's a good lookin driveway right there! What'd you use? H & C Acid infusion stain?


Thanks. It's actually Eagle acid stain. But we did use the H&C oil sealer (xylene based). 

We are going to be trying some other H&C sealers out that have more body and volume solids, but the stores don't stock that kind.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Very nice work!


Thanks.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

As usual, really nice looking work WC!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> As usual, really nice looking work WC!


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks amazing! 

How did you neutralize the acid and contain/dispose of it when cleaning? That's always been my concern with acid. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> How did you neutralize the acid and contain/dispose of it when cleaning? That's always been my concern with acid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Neutralize is with baking soda and water. 

I buy the big boxes of baking soda from Walmart and go through about a whole box, for a project like that. Not real scientific about the measuring, about 3-4 gallons of water to about a quarter box of soda. It works be
cause as soon as it comes into contact with the acid, it'll foam up (white). 


As for clean-up, it's actually on new construction. So the concrete guys didn't pour the sidewalk just yet, so we let run-off go into the area where the concrete sidewalk is to be poured. Made everything a lot easier.

That's one thing I'm looking into is some sort of water recovery system to capture all the water (garden hose only) run off. Shop vacs aren't going to be able to keep up with all the water run off, so I'm trying to figure out a system where we aren't lucky enough to have a sidewalk missing. And of course driveways have slopes, so it isn't like an interior room where you can just have a puddle of standing water to suck up. 

So... if anyone knows of a system, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great WC. This is some thing I've wanted to get into.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Neutralize is with baking soda and water.
> 
> I buy the big boxes of baking soda from Walmart and go through about a whole box, for a project like that. Not real scientific about the measuring, about 3-4 gallons of water to about a quarter box of soda. It works be
> cause as soon as it comes into contact with the acid, it'll foam up (white).
> ...


Contact Sirocco Jerry. He's a member here and an expert in water reclaim.


----------

